# Richmond, VA Ride/Route Suggestions



## EvilGreg (Jul 20, 2011)

I moved to Richmond a couple weeks ago from Phoenix, AZ. Since I am new here does anyone have any suggestions for ride/routes I should do?

Gregory


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

EvilGreg said:


> I moved to Richmond a couple weeks ago from Phoenix, AZ. Since I am new here does anyone have any suggestions for ride/routes I should do?
> 
> Gregory


Check out RABA.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I'll chip in since replies are scarce. RABA has a bunch of nice rides. I lived right in town and enjoyed riding in the Varina area around the battlefield park. Also rode to Ashland and then on Bottoms Ridge (I think?) road, which has some decent hills. There was a nice road connecting Woodland Rd to Ashland, but I forget the name of it. For quick rides I would ride out from my house in Carytown out Grove to the U of R area and then back in on Patterson. You'd have to do a couple of loops of that to get the mileage though. 

Please take all this with a grain of salt tho as I moved away about 5 years ago.


----------

